# Its been a little dreary lately....



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

How bout we spice things up!! I suggest that the SINGLE ST men post some pics, showing off your baked goods, tractor porn, hunting, gardening, and roping skills etc. :teehee:

What do you think gentlemen? its the holidays :happy2:


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Now THIS is a good idea.


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

To windy out there for tossing a loop,,so here I am cooking 








[/IMG]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

sorry my baking skills suck...this will have to do...fresh deer tenderloin from my forest...fresh spinach from my garden...drizzled with my homemade japanese white sauce.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Mmmm food porn, now pose with it and arch your back a little...LOL


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Well hello LA! Nice to see you pickin and grinnin...now I can see why you are getting all the kisses


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

l.a. said:


> to windy out there for tossing a loop,,so here i am cooking
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mmm! Mmm! Mmmmm!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

i got a new picnic basket...his and hers in fact....lol...decide a redo on my boxblade log skidding hybrid tool thingy...added a scrap piece of plywood....bolted in with j-bolts to blade then bolted down 3 milk crates.carry fuel and lube in center and a chainsaw in other two or just use them for picnics and cruzing my forest like a true ******* hippie....lol


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

elkhound said:


> sorry my baking skills suck...this will have to do...fresh deer tenderloin from my forest...fresh spinach from my garden...drizzled with my homemade japanese white sauce.


Elkie, please tell us about that Japanese white sauce? Pretty please? You definitely have my attention!


----------



## GrammaBarb (Dec 27, 2012)

elkhound said:


> i got a new picnic basket...his and hers in fact....lol...decide a redo on my boxblade log skidding hybrid tool thingy...added a scrap piece of plywood....bolted in with j-bolts to blade then bolted down 3 milk crates.carry fuel and lube in center and a chainsaw in other two or just use them for picnics and cruzing my forest like a true ******* hippie....lol


Home-made mods to a tractor!! XXX on the "Tractor Porn" scale! :clap:


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

nehimama said:


> Elkie, please tell us about that Japanese white sauce? Pretty please? You definitely have my attention!


heres the recipe...the only thing is that local japanese guy said he used milk instead of this guy using water.the only thing i do different is after its blended if its to thick i add more liquid..this way its drizzles better and i actually use less.i need less calories for sure...lol..i use dukes in my mine


i have also done variations of this with smoked paprika and its almost the same as that dipping sauce they do them onion pedals or blooming onion type thing.

i have 2 more variations but i wont share here i am saving for viggies month long food storage thread over at angies forum.....you will have to wait..i am a tease...lol

p.s. i am working on being the best house husband a woman could own....lol...$19.95...lol

link

http://www.japanese-steakhouse-white-sauce.com/white-sauce-recipe.htm


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

GrammaBarb said:


> Home-made mods to a tractor!! XXX on the "Tractor Porn" scale! :clap:


it has a weld hook on it too....for skidding logs and neighbors out of the ditch or me...lol


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

*Dreary or bored? That's something I'll never understand. there's always something to do!*


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Thank You, Elkie! Food porn AND Tractor porn? Mmmm HMMM!


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Come guys, Mr. Fox, Tom, doingit, Karl, jimi, and the other sexy ST men, strut it...


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Elkie, you make that Japanese sauce, and I'll do all the baking you'd like!


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

I am a hermit ,remember? The last selfie I made,was 12 years ago on Matchdoctor. I ended up Marrying her. I'll be honest,I am shy,and a bit afraid to expose myself. I am very anonymous, Reading,and occasionally posting here, is the extent of my internet capabilities. But I promise,I will produce some up to date footage-I hope I don't freak you all out* I usually need a little prodding ,but I eventually get along. "Yippee ty,y oh ,git along little doggies....


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Wow, LA is a dang good looking guy. Every time I would see his name come up I always pictured a city boy from Cali, now I find out the man wears boots and can rope. It is getting hot in here.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)




----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Twp.Tom said:


> I am a hermit ,remember? The last selfie I made,was 12 years ago on Matchdoctor. I ended up Marrying her. I'll be honest,I am shy,and a bit afraid to expose myself. I am very anonymous, Reading,and occasionally posting here, is the extent of my internet capabilities. But I promise,I will produce some up to date footage-I hope I don't freak you all out* I usually need a little prodding ,but I eventually get along. "Yippee ty,y oh ,git along little doggies....


Private pics to my PM is always allowed...LOL!!


----------



## CountryWannabe (May 31, 2004)

Twp.Tom said:


> I am a hermit ,remember? The last selfie I made,was 12 years ago on Matchdoctor. I ended up Marrying her. I'll be honest,I am shy,and a bit afraid to expose myself. I am very anonymous, Reading,and occasionally posting here, is the extent of my internet capabilities. But I promise,I will produce some up to date footage-I hope I don't freak you all out* I usually need a little prodding ,but I eventually get along. "Yippee ty,y oh ,git along little doggies....


Sweetie. No-one is asking you to expose yourself. <prod>

Mary


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)




----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Tinknal your giant shrooms are blocking my view of SINGLE men....LOL


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

CountryWannabe said:


> Sweetie. No-one is asking you to expose yourself. <prod>
> 
> Mary


neither was I...:smack :shocked:


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Wow Tinknal is also a good looking man, seesh, and these men are single? Come on ladies, get your game face on.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm sure tinknal's wife wont mind....LOL


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

cindilu said:


> Wow Tinknal is also a good looking man, seesh, and these men are single? Come on ladies, get your game face on.


Sorry Cindilu, just a married lurker.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Seriously he is married? We should make this a thread for SINGLE men to strut their stuff.

This is the reason why I don't break out of my shell, LOL. Ya never know whos wife you are going to tick off, LOL.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Re Read the OP..cindilu....LOL


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

Ropin' I did catch two heels, barely...but legal! haha! We were heading and heeling big calves to brand.

Tractor porn... Ain't got any. I've got an old case with a loader, that I use to A my ditches. The loader is handy is as well. Truck porn...or classified as Ag equipment, I do have.

Hunting? One from 3 years ago. Two of the boys and I camped in this rock homesteader shack hunting elk. I was cooking an evening meal in the disc. Had a little breeze, as evidenced by the tin alongside.

No baking for the day, but I did get 2 small pork loins to stuff and introduce to smoke, yesterday. Havn't decided what to stuff them with yet?

Also made a small paddle holster for my 9. Figured cool weather means a jacket, and it's easily concealable under that. Beats trying to keep a shirt untucked on that corner and inside the belt/britches. Havn't had much inclination to torture a piece of dead cow, till now?


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I love hay porn!! Sexy.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Oooh! Oooh! Oooh! Firearms Porn, too! *Now* you're speakin' my language!


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Hmmm. . . . 27 guests eyeballin' this topic!


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Are the guests married, LOL.


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

nehimama said:


> Oooh! Oooh! Oooh! Firearms Porn, too! *Now* you're speakin' my language!


 I'm very pro second amendment, and I think you are as well!


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

so that's what Tink is holding .mushrooms! I was racking my brains on that. what I'd like to see is a man working with wood. always have. I was mostly the gopher. TNHermit is a master at that but is not around here much anymore. ~Georgia.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Jeeesh. What's wrong Elk, no hand porn?


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Yeah, and ELk don't forget the land and building porn.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

littlejoe said:


> I'm very pro second amendment, and I think you are as well!


Absolutely! I'm staunchly Pro Second Amendment!


----------



## DJ54 (Jul 27, 2013)

Guess I'd better post a few pics too..!!

I think the first one is of me & my gelding in the Washboard Parade, in Logan, Ohio several years back. I live approx. 30 miles from the only company in the world that still makes washboards..!!

Next is on my horses. All gaited, and it's like riding in a rocking chair... Ride the glide..!!

Next would be my Donkey Percy, getting ready to help Santa deliver some presents. Actually, when I have time, I make my own christmas Cards, and this is a pic I took, to put on the front of the card. I actually made the racks to carry stone on a trail maintainance project we did in Hocking State Forest in '07, which would be the next picture.. We packed 30 tons of stone in with 15 horses, 1 mule, and my boy Percy. We did this in 2-1/2 days.

My fence unroller I made, 'cause I'm to cheap to buy on at TSC, and too old to be unrolling 8 rolls of fence uphill anymore. I've got $17.00, and about 8 hours in it, playing with my toys to build it.

My forge I made, to make horseshoe art...

A Welcome sign I made from old horse shoes.

And last, a heat shield/heat extractor I built for behind the coal stove in the new shop. Double walled sheet metal about 1" apart, setting up on legs. Tubing at the left is a manifold, with a 140 cfm blower mounted at the bottom. On the back is a variable temp snap switch that turns the blower on, when it reaches 90Âº inside the heat shield, and disperses the heat across the shop.

And last, my hay feeder I built for round bales. Saw some at the Qtr, Horse Congress that were post mounted, but I wanted one portable, so built this... Built it in '07, and still use it.

Guess I deleted my pics of the goodies I baked last winter. Maybe I can recover them from my facebok page... And I've already posted pics of my garden in other threads, so figured I post some other things I do, and have made...


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I have always wanted a pet pig to walk around the farm with, but I am in LOVE with your donkey delivering presents!! And your shop looks so warm and toasty my toes would curl up real good. So what's your take on sheep?....LOL!!!


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I want to like this a lot!!..I love your fence roller, I think I'm in love. The ladies better hurry, or I'm snatching you up....LOL!!!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

DJ54....brother you got it going on!...outstanding !!


----------



## DJ54 (Jul 27, 2013)

LOL Fowler, 'yer a hoot..!! Sheep make great weed eaters, and clean up what the horses don't eat, but afraid my little Tenn. Walker mare doesn't care for them. She sure didn't my goats. But..., there is another barn where they could stay. And depending on how many, could fence off a small area for them. It would save me mowing it. A nice shady spot for those hot summer days... I'll even let you try out the new fence unroller. What girl could resist that..!! And as luck would have it... Ohio Woolgrowers main place of business is just about 5 miles away. Sell the wool, and have a great showroom full of supplies for sheep farmers. And a buddy of mine runs the place... What items I got there for my goats, I got the "good buddy" discount...

So shopuld I PM you the address, so you can do a Google map to get here..??  

So while I'm on a roll, thought I'd post pics of the stalls I built from scratch in the new horse barn. You'll have to show a picture of these to your sheep for approval, as they may not want to live in such shoddy conditions. On the other hand, if it passes their inspection, could probably do something similar in the old barn to brighten things up a bit...


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Be still my heart <3...Your barn is a shepherds paradise!!...So much room for activities, and lambing jugs, a clean place for shearing...I am in excitement overload!!! I cant breath!! :shocked:


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Look into their sheepy eyes you cannot resist their cuteness!!


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

DJ those stalls are a horse's dream. A palais d'equine so to speak. 

You can tell a lot about a fella by the way he treats his horses.

Fowler, I've said it before, but those sheep sure would look good as a sweater


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Wow, a whole lot of talent there wrapped up into those pictures. That barn is to die for and all the goodies that you have made. Talent. And Fowler better sweep ya off your feet, that is all I am sayin.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Go for it, Poo Fairy!!! Love is in the air! I sense a mutual attraction here!


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

All's fair in love and war nehi...so bring on that shine sista!!


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Oh my! This is getting exciting!!!


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

:icecream: :gossip: :hrm: :icecream:


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm hitchin up the sheep shaggin wagon...coordinates please....LOL!!!


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Nice!!!!


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

WOW! 115 guests watching this thread!!


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I"ll be headed your way Nehi, just jump in the Dodge...we got rounds to make....LOL!!


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Fowler said:


> I'm hitchin up the sheep shaggin wagon...coordinates please....LOL!!!


The collar goes in front (around the neck),,britchen in rear,,Team facing opposite direction from the wagon,,,,,G=right,,Haw=left,,,Step up.....

good to go


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Sounds like you ladies are off on quite an adventure...pictures!!! rincess:

(I will go if you stop by to see Little Joe on the way....I hear he is an awesome cowboy chef!!!)


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

nehimama said:


> WOW! 115 guests watching this thread!!


Must be a lot of single secret elves shopping for Christmas ...LOL


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

L.A. said:


> The collar goes in front (around the neck),,britchen in rear,,Team facing opposite direction from the wagon,,,,,G=right,,Haw=left,,,Step up.....
> 
> good to go


I'm not driving a mule team or a dog sled, it's a Ram....LOL


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Ram it,,,,goofed again


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

shanzone2001 said:


> Oh my! This is getting exciting!!!





Fowler said:


> I'm hitchin up the sheep shaggin wagon...coordinates please....LOL!!!


You two are getting a little overly excited, no? I'll be watching for pics of the journey of the "Sheep Shaggin' Wagon". :run:


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm waiting to see a pic of the "Snatching you up" part


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

littlejoe said:


> You two are getting a little overly excited, no? I'll be watching for pics of the journey of the "Sheep Shaggin' Wagon". :run:


I'm excited because we are stopping by your place for dinner!!! Little birdie told me you can really cook!!! Mmmmmmmm! rincess:


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Where we goin' first, Poo Fairy?


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Hey, Nehi, I will go for sure if you stop by Elk's, too. He can cook as well!!!! I am so hungry!
I want your crockpot recipe from today by the way!!!


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Oh, we're gonna go see Elkie, if *I* have anything to say about it!


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

If we are stopping by Little Joes, than count me in on this adventure. I have seen samples of his cooking and just to taste test those goodies would make the trip worth it.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Oh, yes! Little Joe's place, too!


----------



## DJ54 (Jul 27, 2013)

Take your time ladies.., I've got some riddin' up to do...

Head for Columbus, OH, and give me a call when you get on the south leg of the outerbelt. I'll direct you in from there... 

Dang..., I knew I shoulda' kept that sleeper sofa... Y'all may need to draw straws to see who stays in the Living Quarters trailer...

By the way... Have you seen my horse shoe Christmas tree..??


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

Girls, you all are more than welcome to stop by poverty valley on your trip with the "shaggin wagon"! But, you've gotta leave the sheep at home!


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

It"s an farmgurl roadtrip!!! We're hitting up all the eligible ST men, Mmmmmm cant wait to taste all their cooking!!! ya'll know you are food teasers, time to put up or shut up....LOL!!!!!


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Well, I do my best cook'n in f#min7,,but I'll give it a try


----------



## DJ54 (Jul 27, 2013)

This is how I gain back those pounds I lose through the summer. Some of last winters goodies to go with some comfort food...

French Baguette, and a Lemonade cake...


----------



## DJ54 (Jul 27, 2013)

Anyone have Carpenter Bee's..?? These babies will catch 'em..!! I thinned the herd quite a bit with them..!!


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

LA, you crack me up, make it chocolate covered raisins and nuts and we're so there!!!


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

DJ you bake too? :shocked: .....I'll flip a coin with the ladies.....LOL

Does that contraption catch wasp?


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

The food sounds good but l am tagging along just to escape the huge pile of clothes in my laundry room! 
Plus Emmy wants to hang out with her ST aunties!!!


----------



## DJ54 (Jul 27, 2013)

An occasional wasp, or mud dobber, and even a couple of hornets. But slays the carpenter bee's..!!

I know they help the early pollenating process, but if it comes down to that, or the rafters in my buildings... I'll wait for the honey bee's to do that type of work around here.


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Getting kinda particular arn't ya,,,,


----------



## DJ54 (Jul 27, 2013)

And yes I bake too.. I posted the pie crust recipe, and pre-cooked apple pie filling just for you...


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

I like that carpenter bee trap! That gets an A+ for ingenuity: unscrew the cap, and dump 'em out...

I sorely need to make a bunch of these. I would imagine if the hole up top is just a tad too big, the CBs won't bother; too small, no go...? I'm not about to catch a bee and measure its butt, lol, so I hafta ask: what is the diameter of the entrance hole? 


BTW, everyone's pics here are awesome.



.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Hey girls pick me up one of those bee contraptions while you are there please!!


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Yeah, I know right? I am still checking out the bee contraption myself. Now that is another good idea. 

And all the food you guys make, there are some mighty fine chefs here at Single Tree. And I still have in mind the dressing the Elk made from horseradish.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

um, I don't think it's gonna be just ONE shaggin wagon heading North...there's 227 guests viewing this thread!!!!! Whew, it's starting to look like a _wagon train_ now, lol.



.


----------



## DJ54 (Jul 27, 2013)

The holes in the top are 1/2". I tried a 3/8" and 7/16", and they would not go in. 1/2" fits their fanny perfect..!! They need to be drilled upwards at a 45Âº angle.

Large hole in the bottom is 1-1/4".

No bait needed. They will enter the holes, thinking it is an already bored hole, saving them time making their nest to lay eggs. Once inside, they don't like the big open space, and go directly for the light out the bottom to escape. 

I used a water bottle for the inverted funnel, and a small gatorade bottle for the bottom. As mentioned, unscrew the lid, and pour them out.

It seems the more that get in one, the more it attracts others to follow.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

shanzone2001 said:


> The food sounds good but l am tagging along just to escape the huge pile of clothes in my laundry room!
> Plus Emmy wants to hang out with her ST aunties!!!


I wanna hug her & squeeze her & tickle her toes!


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

229 guests!


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

DJ, thank you!! I don't know whether to :bow: or :cowboy: , so I'll do both, ten times. I'll be making a bunch of these, f'sure. Those precise measurements saved me a pile of Googling and experimentation.



.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

So are both bottles stapled to the bottom?


----------



## DJ54 (Jul 27, 2013)

Last spring, people on craigslist were making similar ones, and had nerve enough to ask $20-$25 a pop for them. I was thinking of selling them for more like 2/$15 at the local feed mill, and maybe a farmers market. It's all scrap lumber, and I have a large pile of it. Bottles are easy to come by. So it's basically something to do on cold rainy/snowy days in the shop, instead of setting inside, and vegging...

Lots of info & videos on Google. Just search for, Carpenter Bee Traps.


----------



## DJ54 (Jul 27, 2013)

Yes, fisrt the inny, then the outty...


tambo said:


> So are both bottles stapled to the bottom?


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Nehi....with you, Cindi, Tambo and Fowler along for the ride and watching Emmy l am planning on getting 2 straight days of sleep!
Just don't let LJ steal her if we stop there. He LOVES babies!!!


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

L.A. said:


> Getting kinda particular arn't ya,,,,


You"re just not right....LOL!!:hysterical:ound::hysterical:


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

DJ54 said:


> Yes, fisrt the inny, then the outty...


There's a funny here, what?.. no takers?...LOL:hysterical:ound::hysterical:


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

DJ54 said:


> The holes in the top are 1/2". I tried a 3/8" and 7/16", and they would not go in. 1/2" fits their fanny perfect..!! They need to be drilled upwards at a 45Âº angle.
> 
> Large hole in the bottom is 1-1/4".
> 
> ...


Permission to print your directions? The bees are destroying the new fascia boards on my line shack. Chewing right through the new paint I keep putting on. I caulk and paint over the holes with bees still inside.

Have you tried chocolate covered bees?


----------



## DJ54 (Jul 27, 2013)

Sure, no problem. It's public information I gleaned from other sites on the net.

Something else that I forgot to mention. Hang them just under the eave of the building/structure where they are boring. I tried some back on under on the patio where they were really doing the damage, but didn't catch many there.

However, once the traps were in place around the perimiter, none seemed to be boring on in towards the center of the patio.

And no, never tried chocolate covered bee's..., and think I'll pass on those. But years ago when they first came out the Hershey's Kisses with almonds, I guess I didn't notice it on the bag. Put 8-10 in my dinner bucket, for an after lunch treat. When I bit down and it crunched, I about blew my lunch back out on the dash of the truck. LOL... Amazing what runs through your mind in that nano second, before spitting it out, thinking what it "could" be. 



Bret said:


> Permission to print your directions? The bees are destroying the new fascia boards on my line shack. Chewing right through the new paint I keep putting on. I caulk and paint over the holes with bees still inside.
> 
> Have you tried chocolate covered bees?


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Dang. Once again late to the party. Too bad so many pics on page one don't show up anymore...I'm just going to read into that. 

Loving this thread...though...otherwise..ya'll are a hoot


----------



## DUlrich (Dec 31, 2008)

Madre baked the cookies, but I prettied 'em up:



















the white and yellow wash together a bit in the pics. also the light brown frosting (mainly on the trees) is maple flavored. It adds a little surprise to the cookies.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Sorry to horn in, lol, but I just wanted to give a big thank you to DJ for those bee traps! 

I have a gigantic double Winnebago sized carport & mobile home canopy made out of telephone poles, and they're starting to look like Swiss cheese from those critters. 

Okay, let the frivolity continue...


----------



## Fair Light (Oct 13, 2010)

Oh man !! !!!! I've been working a ton of overtime and I've missed the party...ya'll got me when ya talk road trip... I'm game !!!


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

Long cold drive.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

More pics please, I'm shopping... tis the season....LOL!!!


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

Well, I don't have any tractor porn, barn porn, critter porn or garden porn.

How about a little mill porn?

From this
View attachment 18566


to this
View attachment 18567


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Love me some bread porn!!


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Looks yummy to me, good job on the milling and baking.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

Ice fishing and stuck snowmachine porn.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Yum! Now Bread Porn!


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Man...I sure do miss ice fishing. The only snow we've got around here is all brown.
View attachment 18581


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

lonelytree said:


> Long cold drive.


Not with a bunch of hot chicks!


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

Terri in WV said:


> Not with a bunch of hot chicks!


A friend just drove 38 miles. Only took 3 1/2 hours. The roads are very bad here.


----------



## DJ54 (Jul 27, 2013)

Fowler..?? Is this you, headed this way...??


----------

